# Help!!Tips on integrating new horse into herd/barn



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If there's a small paddock, I'd put him in there with the calmest horse of his new herd and leave them together for a few days so they'll buddy up. On moving day I'd lock everyone up, let him and his buddy out. When they're calm, introduce the horses in order from nicest to meanest, giving them time to settle down before putting out the next horse.

As for the weaver, I wouldn't want my horse stalled near one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Horse owners don't allow their babies to be stalled next to those with bad habits!

I just toss them out with all the horses at once so long as the pasture is big enough for them to get away and it sounds like it is at your barn. Yeah, he'll likely have kick and bite marks but that's all part of working out the pecking order and you can't prevent it anytime you toss two or more horses together.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

horses are naturally herd animals..as long as there is plenty of room they usually are able to work it out..if he was at the bottom in a small herd he may end up there again & be content with his position...sounds like the bo has a system going with turn out/in if you are concerned with stall placement why not just talk to her


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

I honestly never thought of letting him buddy up with someone first! That's a great idea, I guess I was so set on him being stalled it didn't occur to me. I'll have to talk to the BO and see if that's possible. There is ONE open paddock but it shares a fence line with the turnout pasture so that may not be an option. 

I'm hoping my guy and the weaver will be on opposite schedules so theyre never in the barn together but if not, are bad habits like that a learned behavior? The weaving horse has anxiety also so he frets in his stall and doesn't eat his hay in the slow feeder. I'm hoping also that since my horse is pretty laid back, he'll ignore hm and just munch his hay all day.

Gee, this sure does involve a lot of hoping :-D


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

oops dbl


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Yes I guess I could ask her about a different stall, but it would involve switching with someone because I have the last spot in the barn  

Do any of y'all know if there's a real possibility that these bad habits could rub off, or be learned??


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Horses can pick up a bad habit in a manner of minutes, OTH some never do.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Sharing a fence line is not bad. If he and his buddy are in the next field they can still meet but have the fence between them so it keeps the drama down. When the "big day" comes it helps to have "met".

Weaving is a habit born from boredom, stress or anxiety. It's comforting. Horses develop it and can easily learn it from others. Horses like to mimic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

